# Přimotat se



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
nedokážu si přestavit jak chodí člověk když se přimotá...
Našla jsem to v této větě: A hned se k nám přimotal Silva a další mali bakeliti a začali na Chatu a Bajzu jako útočit...
Děkuju moc za pomoc


----------



## Jana337

Přimotat se někam - připlést se; objevit se někde (zejména u něčeho nepříjemného), aniž to člověk chce nebo zamýšlí.


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj,
ten člověk chodí normálně. Kupodivu to významově nesouvisí s výrazem "motat se" (jako v opilosti).
Znamená to, že se k mluvčím Silva připojil. Podle mě to má takové konotace, jako že se k nim připojil neplánovaně, neorganizovaně, možná i proti jejich vůli.


----------



## parolearruffate

Dobry. Divný protože ve slovníku jsem našla jako vyznam: motavě přijít.
Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

Když nad tím tak ještě roztáčím mozkové závity, říkám si, že v některých situacích to ten význam, který uvádíte, může mít.
"U baru se motal nějakej vopilec, najednou se přimotal k nám a začal blábolit něco vo Marťanech."

Rozhodně to ale není nic, co by člověka napadlo jako první.


----------



## parolearruffate

Dobrý, děkuju moc!


----------



## kusurija

V podobném významu:
Nachomýtl se, 
Připletl se, 
Kde se vzal, tu se vzal,
Dorazil...


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------

